# Palm Beach vs. Fort Lauderdale - Marriott Ocean Pointe vs. Marriott BeachPlace?



## BevL (May 9, 2006)

Everyone will certainly be glad when I get my ducks in a row - another question.  I can use my II AC for Ocean Pointe for the first week in December, but not BeachPlace.  Is there much to do in Palm Beach?  It seems kinda snobby, frankly, and we're more outlet mall people, we don't for a lot of super expensive restaurants and stuff.

Any thoughts on comparison of the resort but more particularly the area?  We've stayed in Fort Lauderdale before so are pretty familiar with that area and know where the BeachPlace is, etc.  The plan for our second week is a quieter beach week.  

Wondering if I should bite the bullet and use my week as opposed to trying to force an AC to fit.

Thanks, as always, in advance.

Bev


----------



## KenK (May 10, 2006)

The Palm Beach where Ocean Point is is not snobby.  Parts continue under re development....

Actually, I don't think Palm Beach is too snobby.....I don't think they interact at all with the rest of us folks....

What do you want to do?   Quiet beachfront with a few trips?  I think Ocean Point.  But actually, Ft Laud isn't that far milage wise.....(just under 50 miles via A1A south or same the other way.)

OP has a almost private type beach, as acess to the public is easier in most other places.  A sales staffer reminded me its not a private beach.  You will need a car to get to most places.  (But the water is still far enought S that it will still seem like you are in the tropics). Just slightly cooler than Ft Laud. 

Try the breakers Hotel Resort tour, the Flagler Museum (across the golf course from the Breakers), and a few other places others may recommend.

City Place is West Palm Beachs' urban redevelopment area...very nice shopping and retaurants replaced the old houses....same happening in Palm Beach Shores and Riveria Beach.  Some via eminent domain...but makes for great new development.

MBP is a high rise building with a parking fee and right in the middle of the beach area city (not downtown).  You can get to most places on the water taxi...but takes long....www.watertaxi.com  In a fight with the city, its services are changing, but they now charge $10.00 a day unlimted from the Convention Center (port everglades) to as far N as Oakland Park Blvd and W as the Pref Arts theaters past Andrews Ave.

The beach is fully accessable to the public:

From the Sloppy Joes Key West Bar at MBP:

http://www.sunny.org/webcam/camapp.cfm

Search Fl forums for Palm Beach & Broward thing to do.


----------



## bogey21 (May 10, 2006)

My vote is to wait for Beach Place.  Nothing wrong with Ocean Pointe as a resort but I couldn't find much to do in the immediate area.  At Beach Place you are closer to the beach, bars and restaurants are right downstairs, and shopping, browsing, etc. in Fort Lauderdale is just as convenient as when  staying at Ocean Pointe.  

Just my humble opinion.

GEORGE


----------



## pedro47 (May 10, 2006)

When you need peace, water view amd quiet time OP.

Is OP near a Costco ?


----------



## dougp26364 (May 11, 2006)

OP is on Singer Island, not Palm Beach Island. Singer Island isn't where you'll find area's like Worth Ave. and Rolls Royce's parked side by side. IOW, it's not a snobby expensive area to stay in. 

As far as what there is to do? For us it's a relaxing week on the beach. OP is right on the beach, not across the street. The water, even in Dec., is warm enought to swim in. OP has three very nice pools if the ocean is to ruff to swim in. Area restaurants aren't on the high side but are reasonably priced. A rental car would be a good thing to have and there are plenty of inexpensive places to shop in the area.


----------

